# Google- Coconut: A cure for irritable bowel syndrome? - The Seattle Times



## VSsupport (Feb 12, 2008)

<img alt="" height="1" width="1" />*Coconut: A cure for irritable bowel syndrome?*
*The Seattle Times*
Q: I want to tell you my success story about using coconut for treating *irritable bowel syndrome* (*IBS*). I have suffered with debilitating *IBS* for 20 long years. I was often sick five days out of seven. Then I saw your column on eating shredded coconut *...*

<nobr></nobr>

View the full article


----------

